# VAT on a van



## jakethepeg

I wish to buy a second hand van, trafic size , to convert into a camping car. I know I would have to pay VAT if purchased from a company, does the same apply if buying it from a private person? Thanks.


----------



## Befuddled

I bought a van two years ago privately and there was no mention of VAT. There might be a difference because of age, or if it is purchased from a registered business or a car dealer. Best to keep digging for more info.


----------



## BackinFrance

https://www.cartegrise.com/achat-voiture-neuve/tva



No, not if you buy from a private individual.


----------



## Poloss

I confirm; for a private sale no VAT


----------



## Crabtree

Provided of course it is not being imported from a 3rd country


----------



## jakethepeg

Thanks to all who replied, confirmed what i had hoped


----------



## tardigrade

Something for the future but this is just me - get the CT done before the conversion. You might run into problems with the "after converted"..
I do not know but it is also something someone might answer or send you to the appropriate legislation as to what you can and cannot do to convert it into your "habitation" for the next CT.

Europeans do not like automobiles to be converted...


----------



## jakethepeg

thanks for that advice, I have already looked into the requirements for VASP and CT regs.


----------



## jakethepeg

....and it can be a bit of a minefield!


----------



## Lydi

We had a look at the rules for converting a van (were going to have a go but finally didn't).

If I remember rightly, if your modifications are permanent, you have to get the van inspected and approved (and carte grise modified).
If the modifications are "easily" removable, you keep the same carte grise (véhicule utilitaire) and no inspection/approval is required.


----------



## captainendeavour

My Movano is currently awaiting a replacement V5 from Swansea because it became evident that the FR will not deal with self-builds. I think that mine being RHD really did make it impossible but I spoke to FR guy who built his camper and he said that the rules had changed and it is now much more difficult. 

I read an account of a couple who had had a VW T5 convererted by professionals. I.E. a one-off but not a 'coach built'. The scope and detail they had to go thru' to get the C.T. and C.G. was monumental. 

I think the advice to get the paperwork done before conversion is sound. In my own case, if I try again I will do that and also make the fit-out totally removable. And that with a 'day van' not a full Monty camper.

I'll be interested in how you get on. Keep us posted.


----------

